# Hardware plugin



## Fidji (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi all.

After a good googling and a question to the official Lightroom support, I am a bit hopeless...

I would like to control the sliders of the development view of LR2 using some hardware. In my dream, I would use the 8 knobs (infinite rotary encoders) of my midi usb keyboard to control these sliders.

Getting the info from the knobs to the OS is not a problem, *that is not what I want to talk about*.

I would like to know if anybody has any idea how I can send these info to the LR2 sliders.
I have looked into the LR2 plug-in SDK, but it is only about exporting and metadata stuff. It does not seem to be able to control the built-in image "modifier" parameters.

I more or less give no hope to the nice way : a neat C or whatever interface with set and get functions... setExposure(getExposure() + 1)... That would be sweet.

There is then still the ugly way left... That is inject somehow mouse cursor and click messages to the UI... I guess that's how stuff like the nulooq do it...

Can anybody give me some hope ?

Thanks.
Fidji.

_Main: Mac mini intel c2d 2''8 - Leopard_
_Toshiba tablet PC - dying._
_Linux boxes..._


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 30, 2009)

I see what you want but have no idea if it is possible now or in the future, of course nothing is impossible.
Sounds like a grand idea though and there might be someone around here who can offer you more than I have!!
Welcome aboard, great to see some different thinking!!


----------



## DonRicklin (Jun 30, 2009)

AFAIK there is only a SDK for Export and Metadata, nothing for develop, which, AFAICS, is what you would need.

Don


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 30, 2009)

There is a thread or two on the same topic at the Flickr Lr discussion group.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/adobe_lightroom/discuss/721576'1979'38855/?search=midi

[COLOR=#''''ff]http://www.flickr.com/groups/adobe_lightroom/discuss/721576'59272'7477/[/COLOR]

In addition to the input mechanism to slider conversion problems, another roadblock is Lr's algorithm of rendering incremental steps when dragging or using slider 'bump' +/- keys.  If you click on an actual slider setpoint, the slider jumps there, and Lr renders the single final setting. If you incrementally nudge or drag the sliders, it renders each incremental state. Depending upon the responsiveness of your system, this introduces a lag/overshoot problem in the setting.


----------

